# Pouch Tear



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

I shoot predominantly large rocks with the Barnett tan tubes and occasionally red tubes. The best thing is, the tubes hardly ever break! You can get months of use out of them, even with daily shooting, but the pouches do break. I do know that Barnett make their pouches out of poor quality leather, but even when I use my own pouches for the tubes the leather still eventually rips. Any solution?
Thanks, shadowslinger123


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Super Sure Super Pouches. The Rockstar in particular. It should last a couple of tube sets, if not more.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Super Sure Super Pouches. The Rockstar in particular. It should last a couple of tube sets, if not more.


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im guessing the rocks sharp edges or rough exterior combined with the tubes retracting force, are wearing out your pouches prematurely .







. (dam, that reads smart)


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure, my light tex pouches will last for a few rounds,
It has to be something causing this, could be due to the weight and size of the rocks your shooting. Also if they put nicks and digs into the ends if the leather


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I am so impressed with their durability, i would recommend them at 50 cents a pouch,!!!! 
Tex light pouches, he sent me what looks to be a thicker stronger pouch with one of my orders, i haven't tried it yet. I'm sure its awesome.


----------

